# Post Contest (closed - winner posted)



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Yes friends, it's been a while. Let's have a post contest. A GC Guitar Strap goes out to one lucky member posting to this thread between NOW and 10:00 PM EST tomorrow. Let's go !!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

The first post in these threads never wins--so I'll get that out of the way for the rest of you.

You can thank me later...:smile:


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

well, canI post that I'm listening live to Dennis Kucinich introducing 35 articles of impeachment against the guy incharge of that little country to the south? 
Watching live: http://www.c-span.org/watch/cs_cspan_wm.asp?Cat=TV&Code=CS


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

zontar said:


> The first post in these threads never wins--so I'll get that out of the way for the rest of you.
> 
> You can thank me later...:smile:


You can always post more than one... you never know :rockon:


----------



## Bob Rock (Mar 11, 2006)

You know what they say, if you don't post you can't win.

Good luck all


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I'll play...

Did you know that if you have a guitar that is neck heavy that you can use a longer screw and a spacer to balance it? You can also move the strap button, but the spacer requires no extra holes.


----------



## Ophidian (May 22, 2006)

I'm in maybe I'll have some luck.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Hamm Guitars said:


> I'll play...
> 
> Did you know that if you have a guitar that is neck heavy that you can use a longer screw and a spacer to balance it? You can also move the strap button, but the spacer requires no extra holes.


Where were you before I sold my JV Squire P-Bass? Damn! That thing was like a thunderbird the way the head headed south (see, I resisted the temptation to say something off-colour...).


I'm digging hearing the repeated "...is guilty of an impeachable offense warranting removal from office..."


----------



## drak10687 (May 24, 2007)

wait... we can post more that once??? how many times are we allowed to post?


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Count me in, maybe my luck will change... Always use a new guitar strap.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

drak10687 said:


> wait... we can post more that once??? how many times are we allowed to post?


I think we used to limit the posts in the past. For this one we will open it up and you can go wild. Winning post will be picked at random.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I think we used to limit the posts in the past. For this one we will open it up and you can go wild. Winning post will be picked at random.


OK I'll post again then


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> You can always post more than one... you never know :rockon:


Well in that case I think I will. Or maybe not.:smile:


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

devnulljp said:


> Where were you before I sold my JV Squire P-Bass? Damn! That thing was like a thunderbird the way the head headed south (see, I resisted the temptation to say something off-colour...).
> 
> 
> I'm digging hearing the repeated "...is guilty of an impeachable offense warranting removal from office..."


 
I figured I'd keep it strap related....


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Okay, count me in.


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

Oh hai guyz, 

I'm in!


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

two chances better than one.... :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

PaulS said:


> two chances better than one.... :food-smiley-004:


yah! two!
:rockon2:


----------



## Justinator (Jan 27, 2008)

well, not sure what i should put in my post....maybe a surprise youtube link 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBGIQ7ZuuiU


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

Justinator said:


> well, not sure what i should put in my post....maybe a surprise youtube link
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBGIQ7ZuuiU


I knew it...but I just had to click


----------



## Ratmaster (Jan 16, 2007)

:rockon2:sdsreevilGuitar:

:rockon:


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Well almost 4 am and I'm still up so what the hell let's better my odds.


----------



## waljbt (Jan 6, 2008)

:zzz::wave::zzz:


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Stratocaster said:


> I knew it...but I just had to click


Did you get RickRolled? I refuse to click...one too many goatses in unmarked links in the past.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I'm in. Lovely morning here in the cradle of the Great Lakes. Pouring driving rain trying to enter my house around the doors, thunder, and much darker than it should be at 6:30.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

devnulljp said:


> well, canI post that I'm listening live to Dennis Kucinich introducing 35 articles of impeachment..........


That's just awesome, maybe there is still some hope........


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Het, have 2 already, if i win I will have to buy another git.
good luck everyone.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

Hot Dang! It's been quite awhile.


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Paul said:


> I wish I was enough of a nerd/geek to write a script for this.
> 
> One post will do, I hope.



One is all it takes. But you're chances are much better............


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

with multiple posts!!!


----------



## jonesboy (Jan 19, 2008)

This is my post / contest entry. 

-Matt


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Better late than never..........................................................does not apply to this thread:banana:

Dave


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

So we dont have to post anything useful then? Excellent - thats my specialty!


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

I'll give er a try since thanks to my roomie's singer, I have no bloody clue where my only strap is.


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

I'll throw my hat into the ring, you can never have too many straps!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Winner will be drawn at 10:00 PM EST. Let's get posting friends. :wave:


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Please to be winnings strap. Great success. High five!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Cool, the contests are back! Thanks a lot GC !  Good luck to everyone here!


----------



## tomyam (May 14, 2007)

i want that strap so bad....:rockon2:


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

jonesboy said:


> This is my post / contest entry.
> 
> -Matt


This is my post/contest entry. There are many like it but this one is mine. 
My post/contest entry is my best friend. It is my life. I must master it as I must master my life. 
Without me, my post/contest entry is useless. 
Without my post/contest entry I am useless. 
I must fire my post/contest entry true. 
I must post straighter than my enemy, who is trying to outpost me. 
I must post before him. 
I will. 
Before dogs I swear this creed: my post/contest entry and myself are defenders of my account, we are the masters of our enemy, we are the saviors of my life. 
So be it, until there is no enemy, but a piece of expensive gear.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

this extra post is not for me, it's for one of my imaginary band members......may have to be adapted to fit the keytar, or maybe the accordian.......


----------



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm in.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

I could really replace the crappy nylon strap on my cheapo electric... OR MOUNT IT ON THE THINLINE TELECASTER IM LOOKING TO BUY...


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

yikes, I almost missed this thread.


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

Luke98 said:


> I could really replace the crappy nylon strap on my cheapo electric... OR MOUNT IT ON THE THINLINE TELECASTER IM LOOKING TO BUY...


Keep pretending like Geckos play guitarkjdr


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Post!

I could use a strap. The one that just came with my 62 RI Jazzmaster is a piece of crap.


----------



## Vincent (Nov 24, 2007)

Me needs a new strap...:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Holy crap how did I miss this thread before this???? Well count me in


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Yippie! It's been years since I got the strap!


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

I could really use a new strap for the new tele....


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

hmmm...should I post again??? I'll think about it and get back in a while.


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

PaulS said:


> I could really use a new strap for the new tele....


Get in line!:sport-smiley-002:

I still haven't got one for the ibby


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

allthumbs56 said:


> Yippie! It's been years since I got the strap!


'twas a regular occurrence in my old schooldays I'm afraid. Kinda barbaric if you think about it. Dave Allen did a bit about adults hitting kids while yelling "Don't hit people smaller than you!" WHACK! :sport-smiley-002:


----------



## F.M.G. (Jun 9, 2008)

Sweet. A GC strap would be pretty nice.


----------



## rbwi (Aug 5, 2006)

well, i sure would not say no to a GC strap.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Maybe another post might be a good idea...


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

Stratocaster said:


> Get in line!:sport-smiley-002:
> 
> I still haven't got one for the ibby


Well I don't have one at all.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

bobb said:


> hmmm...should I post again??? I'll think about it and get back in a while.


Yes, yes I think you should.


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> Yippie! It's been years since I got the strap!


I prefer the whip .


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

post again....don't mind if I do....


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Main Entry: post
Part of Speech: verb
Definition: To place on a list or in a record.
Synonyms: enter, insert, record, register


----------



## Bmag39 (Dec 3, 2007)

I havnt won anything in a while so i guess ill test my luck


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Main Entry: post
Part of Speech: verb
Synonyms: advertise, advise, announce, assign, base, beat, brief, circulate, courier, dispatch, inform, notify


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

still time for another post...yay.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Main Entry:
post 
Pronunciation:
\ˈpōst\ 
Function:
noun 
Etymology:
Middle English, from Old English, from Latin postis; probably akin to Latin por- forward and to Latin stare to stand — more at portend, stand
Date:
before 12th century
1: a piece (as of timber or metal) fixed firmly in an upright position especially as a stay or support : pillar, column2: a pole or stake set up to mark or indicate something; especially : a pole that marks the starting or finishing point of a horse race3: a metallic fitting attached to an electrical device (as a storage battery) for convenience in making connections4 a: goalpost b: a football passing play in which the receiver runs downfield before turning towards the middle of the field5: the metal stem of a pierced earring


----------



## rbwi (Aug 5, 2006)

i never won anything, please everybody, delete all your
posts so i get the strap.



i think i was suppose to think that, not type it.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

2post 
Function:
transitive verb 
Date:
1633
1 a: to publish, announce, or advertise by or as if by use of a placard b: to denounce by public notice c: to enter on a public listing d: to forbid (property) to trespassers under penalty of legal prosecution by notices placed along the boundaries e: score <posted a 70 in the final round>2: to affix to a usual place (as a wall) for public notices : placard3: to publish (as a message) in an online forum (as an electronic bulletin board)


----------



## Justinator (Jan 27, 2008)

This thread is now closed, thanks to all who participated. Please wait for the announcement. :wink:


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

closed...so close yet so far


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

hmmmmm....and yet the thread seems to still be open...the strap is still fair game.


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

its not over till the fat lady sings
i like strapslofu


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

Luckily we're going with eastern time and not Atlantic .


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

thought I better get another one in here just in case, a person can't be too sure these days.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

15 minutes to go. Any last minute posters?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Contest is closed.

Winner of the GC guitar strap is Kenmac

Please PM me with your shipping address.

Congrats !! :food-smiley-004:


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

See--I told you the first post never wins...

Well somebody did, that's what's important--enjoy the strap Kenmac.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Congrats Kenmac!


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

Congrats Kenmac!


----------



## F.M.G. (Jun 9, 2008)

Way to go! Not a bad looking strap, either!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Hmmm... I just saw this. Congrats Kenmac. Enjoy your strap, it's very comfortable to use.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

hey congrats Kenmac.........I guess the rest of us are a bunch of losers....lol


----------



## rbwi (Aug 5, 2006)

F.M.G. said:


> Way to go! Not a bad looking strap, either!


yes, it's good looking + it's not a p.o.s. , it's a levys.
so you get quality + looks.

Congrats Kenmac!


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Wow, and I only posted once! :smile: Thanks guys and thanks GC. I'll send you a PM shortly.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Kenmac said:


> Wow, and I only posted once! :smile:


 
Isn't that the way.


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

I never posted at all cause I knew I wouldnt win.... I was right. Congrats Ken.


----------

